# Apple Streusel Bread Recipe



## Ol-blue (Oct 5, 2007)

This bread has a wonderful crunchy topping. I hope you enjoy. Debbie
Apple Streusel Bread







BREAD
1 cup(s) APPLES; Peeled And Chopped.
1/2 cup(s) BUTTER; Softened.
1 cup(s) SUGAR
2 EGGS
1 1/2 teaspoon(s) VANILLA
2 cup(s) FLOUR
1 teaspoon(s) BAKING SODA
1/2 teaspoon(s) SALT
1/8 teaspoon(s) CINNAMON
1/3 cup(s) SOUR MILK
1/2 cup(s) WALNUTS; Chopped.

TOPPING
1/3 cup(s) FLOUR
1/2 teaspoon(s) CINNAMON
1/4 cup(s) BUTTER; Cold.
2 tablespoon(s) BROWN SUGAR; Light.
2 tablespoon(s) SUGAR
3 tablespoon(s) WALNUTS; Chopped.
_____

Grease bottom only of 9x5x3 inch loaf pan.
In a mixing bowl; cream together the butter and sugar.
Add eggs and vanilla and beat well.
In another bowl, stir together flour, baking soda, cinnamon and salt.
Add dry ingredients to wet ingredients a little at a time, alternating with the sour milk.
Fold in apples and walnuts.
Prepare streusel by adding all ingredients to a bowl except the walnuts.
With a pastry blender or forks mix butter into dry mixture until small crumbs appear.
Stir in walnuts and sprinkle topping over bread.
Bake at 350 degrees for 55 to 60 minutes or until toothpick inserted comes out clean.

Yield: 1 loaf.
_____


----------



## Katie H (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Debbie.   Just what I need to use up some Granny Smith apples.  This'll be great  for breakfast.  I love different  "breads" for our Sunday breakfasts.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 5, 2007)

You are welcome Katie E. Enjoy your breakfast. Debbie


----------



## Constance (Oct 6, 2007)

That sounds fabuliscious!


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you Constance. Hope you Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 6, 2007)

This looks wonderful Debbie!  Thanks for posting it.  I know James will love it too.  

 Barbara


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 7, 2007)

You are welcome Barbara. Enjoy! Debbie


----------

